# How Important is FOC?



## tequillaeagle (Jul 1, 2007)

im looking for a new 3d arrow and im looking at a GT UL pro 22 and its saying on the GT web Site that the FOC will be 15% how important is that?


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

Good FOC will be between 10%-15%, closest to the middle of that is best


----------



## tequillaeagle (Jul 1, 2007)

i thought that the best FOC was 8-12% so my 15% would be 2 high


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

At 3d distances it isn't all that critical. JMO


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

FOC sort of depends on the bow setup and what arrow. I don't like less than 7 or anything over 12%. Yes, it can be a personal perference.

From General Archery Information;
Common F.O.C.s for each style of archery.

FITA 11-16%

3-D Archery 6-12%

Field Archery 10-15%

Hunting 10-15%


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I shoot a 2412 x7 eclipse with 70grs in the nose super uni bushing beiter nock and predator vanes... they fly like a bullet out to 80 yards...in heavy wind foc is better but for 3d in the woods who cares if it flies right and groups


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

*A professional I once knew claimed........*

OK, this pro even said in one of his books that he had shot from 7% to 35% foc. He liked 10% to 15%, but indicated that it did not seem to matter all that much for target.

I do know of a pro that shoots FITA with a foc so high that during the breaks he tosses the arrows down range like a dart. That takes pretty high foc's to do that. Yes, he always beats me like a red headed step child.

My observations are that if the arrow is lighter, thinner in diameter, you can get away with a lighter foc. I have gone as light as 8% and shot even 90 Meters well with it. With heavier arrows, or broadheads, higher foc's are critical, and a 12% is really good with field points, a 15% being just right with broadheads.

Now, if your arrows are 15%, based on the pro's experience, and mine, I would not worry about it at all, but consider it perfect.


----------



## texkjin (Feb 1, 2009)

*Foc*

You can learn to shoot any FOC, to any range you want but do you like to shoot flat or like a rainbow is the question. when 200 fps was common we could shoot accurate to 70 yards but, remember we had the long pin bars and the 20' pin was 3 to 4 inches from the 70' pin. 

If it gets windy you will be wishing you had a low foc, like 8 to 12 %.

but if you like the rainbow, its your choice.


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

I have to disagree here. By your comments, you could actually have a negative foc, or have the arrow back weighted and you could fly it straight.

In fact, due to wind, air resistance, normal shooter form imperfections, foc is important.

Sure, you can get buy with less foc, but you are not as accurate.

I stand by what I said, more foc is better, with 15% for broadheads as very good.

I also contend your comment that on a windy day you would want less foc is just backward. You do in fact benefit from more foc on a windy day, not less.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> FOC sort of depends on the bow setup and what arrow. I don't like less than 7 or anything over 12%. Yes, it can be a personal perference.
> 
> From General Archery Information;
> Common F.O.C.s for each style of archery.
> ...


FOC is much higher for Indoor.
GTs fat shafts 22 and up are stiff , a lil more FOC is usually a good thing. I would say 9%+ for 3 D is good with properly spined shafts, 10% -12% for overspined shafts.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll stand by what I said..Not very important for 3-d.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

taylor co. said:


> i'll stand by what i said..not very important for 3-d.


+ 1


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

*foc*

how do you check your foc?


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

tequillaeagle said:


> im looking for a new 3d arrow and im looking at a GT UL pro 22 and its saying on the GT web Site that the FOC will be 15% how important is that?


there are more important things, but if your worried about it, lower your pt wt or add a wrap or vanes....


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I'll stand by what I said..Not very important for 3-d.


+2. I agree.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

*F.O.C. Calculators / Importance of FOC*

Front of Center (FOC) is important indoors or outdoors. When I explain to others about the importance of FOC, I sometimes use the example of how a Tomahawk missile leaves a ship as you will see in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eevs2IL7y8&feature=related ...notice how it appears that the rocket propulsion overpowers the mass of the missile. In other words it looks like the missile might flip backwards at launch when most of the force is applied at take off. In theory that is what the FOC on an arrow does for an arrow. If you did not have the proper FOC on an arrow, when the arrow leaves the string, the arrow will become more erratic and uncontrollable and you would loose accuracy. Too much FOC is a bad thing as well much like not having enough.

http://www.goldtip.com/calculators/foc.asp

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/archery9.html


Much theory and fact behind this so believe it or not. :wink:

Cheers!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I'll stand by what I said..Not very important for 3-d.


yep :wink:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

:moviecorn


----------

